# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام تأديب الموظفين في المملكة

## مروه

*نِظـام تـأديب الموظفـين**1391هـ*


الرقـم:  م / 7
التاريخ: 1/2/1391هـ
بعون الله تعـالى
نحـن فيصـل بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعودمـلك الممـلكة العربيـة السعوديـة
بعد الإطلاع على المادة التاسعة عشرة من نِظام مجلِس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبناءً على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (1023) وتاريخ 28/10/1390هـ.

رسمـنا بما هو آت
أولاً – الموافقة على نِظـام تأديب الموظفين ومُذكِرته التفسيرية بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهـذا.
ثانياً – على نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء تنفيذ مرسومنا هـذا ، ، ،
قرار رقم 1023 وتاريخ 28/10/1390هـ 
إن مجلس الوزراء
        بعد إطلاعه على المُعاملة المُرافِقة لهذا الوارِدة من ديوان رئاسة مجلِس الوزراء برقم (17118) وتاريخ 28/8/1389هـ، المُشتمِلة على مشروع نِظـام تأديب الموظفين ومُذكِرته التفسيرية.
وبعد دراسته لمشروع النِظـام المذكور.

يُقـرِّر مـا يلـي
*1-  * *الموافقة على مشروع نِظـام تأديب الموظفين ومُذكرته التفسيرية بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهـذا.*
*2-  * وقد نُظِـم مشـروع مرسوم ملكـي لذلك صورته مُرافِقة لهـذا.

ولمـا ذُكِر حُـرِّر ، ، ، 


النائب الثاني لرئيس مجلس الوزراءنِظـام تـأديب الموظفـين
القسـم الأولهـيئة الرِّقـابة والتحقـيق
الباب الأولفي تشـكيل الهـيئةالمادة الأولى:
تُنشأ بموجب هذا النِظام هيئة مُستقلة تُسمَّى (هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق) ترتبط مُباشرة برئيس مجلِس الوزراء، وتُشكل من رئيس لا تقل مرتبتُه عن المرتبة الخامسة عشرة، ووكيلين أو أكثر لا تقل مرتبة كُلٍ مِنهُم عن المرتبة الثالثة عشرة، ومن عدد كافٍ من الأعضاء ذوي التخصُص. ويلحق بالهيئة العدد الكافي من الموظفين الإداريين والمُستخدمين.

المادة الثانية:
يُعيِّن رئيس الهيئة وتنتهي خدمتُه بأمر ملكي، ويُعيِّن الوكلاء وتنتهي خدمتِهم بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتراح رئيس الهيئة.

المادة الثالثة:
تضُم الهيئة الأجهزة التالية:
-        جهـاز الرِّقـابة.
-        جهـاز التحقيق .
ويتكون كُل جهاز من إدارات يُعيِّن عددُها ودائرة اختصاص كُلٍ مِنها والإجراءات التي تسير عليها بقرار من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح رئيس الهيئة.

المادة الرابعة:
تصدُر اللائحة الداخلية للهيئة بقرار من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح رئيس الهيئة.

الباب الثانيفي الاختِصـاصات والإجـراءاتالمادة الخامسة:
مع عدم الإخلال بسُلطة الجهة الإدارية المعنية في الرَّقابة وفحص الشكاوى والتحقيق، تختص هذه الهيئة في حدود القواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا النِظام بما يلي:
1-   إجراء الرِّقابة اللازمة للكشف عن المُخالفات المالية والإدارية.
2-   فحص الشكاوى التي تُحال إليها من الوزراء المُختصين أو مِن أي جهة رسمية مُختصة عن المُخالفات المالية والإدارية.
3-  إجراء التحقيق في المُخالفات المالية والإدارية التي تكشف عنها الرِّقابة وفيما يُحال إليها من الوزراء المُختصين أو من أي جهة رسمية مُختصة.
4-   مُتابعة الدعوى التي تُحال طِبقاً لهذا النِظام إلى هيئة التأديب.

المادة السادسة:
تُثبَّت جميع إجراءات الرِّقابة والنتيجة التي تُسفِّر عنها في محاضر خاصة تُعد لهذا الغرض وتُرفع إلى رئيس الهيئة لتقرير الإجراء المُناسب.

المادة السابعة:
إذا رأى رئيس الهيئة أنَّ أموراً تستوجب التحقيق ينتدب من يراه من المُحققين لإجرائه، ويجب إخطار الجهة الإدارية التي يتبعُها الموظف بإجراء التحقيق قبل البدء به.

المادة الثامنة:
على الجهات الحكومية تمكين المُحقق من الإطلاع على ما يرى لزوم الإطلاع عليه من الأوراق والمُستندات وغيرِها، وتفتيش أماكن العمل إذا تطلب التحقيق ذلك بحضور الرئيس المُباشر للموظف، ويجب تحرير محضر حول التفتيش ونتيجته وحضور المُتهم أو غيابه وذكر الحاضرين. إذا امتنعت الجهة الحكومية عن تمكين المُحقق من الإطلاع أو التفتيش يرفع رئيس الهيئة الأمر إلى رئيس مجلِس الوزراء للأمر بما يراه.

المادة التاسعة:
إذا رأى رئيس الهيئة لأسباب جدية أن أموراً تستوجب تفتيش غير أماكن العمل فله أن يطلب إجراء ذلك من قِبل السُلطة المُختصة، ويجري التفتيش بحضور المُحقق.

المادة العاشرة:
يجري التحقيق بحضور الشخص الذي يجري التحقيق معه ما لم تقتضي المصلحة العامة إجراء التحقيق في غيبت.

المادة الحادية عشرة:
يكون التحقيق كتابة ويُثبَّت في محضر أو محاضر مُسلسلة يُبين فيها تاريخ ومكان وساعة افتتاح وإتمامه، وتُذيل كُل ورقة من أوراق التحقيق بتوقيع من تولى التحقيق، ولا يجوز الشطب أو التعديل في أوراق محاضر التحقيق.

المادة الثانية عشرة:
بعد انتهاء التحقيق يعرِّض المُحقق على رئيس الهيئة أوراق التحقيق والتوصية بالتصرُّف النِظامي فيها. وإذا أسفر التحقيق عن وجود جريمة جنائية تُحال القضية إلى الجهة المُختصة بالفصل فيها.

المادة الثالثة عشرة:
إذا أسفر التحقيق عن وجود شُبهات قوية تمس كرامة الوظيفة أو النزاهة أو الشرف أو حُسَّن السُمعة جاز لرئيس الهيئة بعد أخذ رأي الوزير المُختص اقتراح فصل الموظف بقرار من مجلِس الوزراء.
القسـم الثـانيهـيئة التـأديب
الباب الأولفي تشـكيل هـيئة التأديبالمادة الرابعة عشرة:
تُنشأ بموجب هذا النِظام هيئة مُستقِلة تُسمَّى (هيئة التأديب) ترتبط مُباشرة برئيس مجلِس الوزراء، وتُشكل من رئيس لا تقل مرتبتُه عن المرتبة الخامسة عشرة، ونائب للرئيس لا تقل مرتبتُه عن المرتبة الثالثة عشرة، وعدد كافٍ من الأعضاء ذوي التخصُص، ويلحق بالهيئة العدد الكافي من الموظفين الإداريين والمُستخدمين.

المادة الخامسة عشرة:
يُعيِّن رئيس الهيئة وتنتهي خدمتُه بأمر ملكي، ويُعيِّن نائب الرئيس وتنتهي خدمتُه بأمر ملكي بناءً على اقتراح رئيس الهيئة.

المادة السادسة عشرة:
تصدُر اللائحة الداخلية للهيئة بقرار من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح رئيس الهيئة.

الباب الثانيفي الاختِصـاصات والإجـراءاتالمادة السابعة عشرة:
تختص هيئة التأديب بنظر القضايا التأديبية التي تُحال إليها من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق[1].

المادة الثامنة عشرة:
تُنظر القضايا المعروضة على هيئة التأديب بواسطة مجلِس يُشكل بقرار من رئيس الهيئة يتكون من رئيس وعضوين وأمين للمجلِس وبحضور مندوب عن هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق.

المادة التاسعة عشرة:
على رئيس مجلِس المُحاكمة حال ورود القضية إليه أن يُحدِّد موعِّد لنظرِها، ويتولى المجلِس إبلاغ المُتهم وهيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بذلك، على أن لا تقل الفترة بين الإبلاغ وتاريخ الجلسة عن عشرة أيام، ويجب أن يتضمن إبلاغ المُتهم صورة طِبق الأصل من قرار الإحالة للمُحاكمة.

المادة العشرون:
على المُتهم أن يحضُر جلسات المُحاكمة بنفسه وله أن يستعين بمُحام وأن يُبدي دفاعُه كتابة أو شفهياً، وأن يطلُّب استدعاء الشهود لسماع أقوالِهم. وإذا لم يحضُر المُتهم فعلى مجلِس المُحاكمة أن تمضي في إجراءات المُحاكمة بعد أن تتحقق من أن المُتهم قد أُبلِّغ إبلاغاً صحيحاً.
المادة الحادية والعشرون:
تكون جميع الإبلاغات بخطابات رسمية، ويتم إبلاغ المُتهم على العنوان الثابت في أوراق القضية أو على مقر وظيفته التي يشغِّلُها حسب الأحوال، فإذا تعذر ذلك يُبلَّغ بواسطة الجريدة الرسمية.

المادة الثانية والعشرون:
لا تصِح جلسات مجلِس المُحاكمة إلا بحضور جميع أعضائه ومندوب هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، وتصدُر القرارات بأغلبية أصوات أعضاء المجلِس.

المادة الثالثة والعشرون:
للمُتهم أو من يُوكِلُه حق الإطلاع على أوراق التحقيق بحضور أمين مجلِس المُحاكمة، وله بإذن من رئيس المجلِس استنساخ صور مِنها.

المادة الرابعة والعشرون:
للمُتهم ولمندوب هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أن يطلُّبا رد أي عضو من أعضاء مجلِس المُحاكمة إذا كان هُناك سبب يوجب الرد.

المادة الخامسة والعشرون:
إذا رأى رئيس هيئة التأديب أن الأمور المنسوبة إلى المُتهم تكون جريمة تختص هيئة أُخرى بالفصل فيها، فعليه أن يُعيد الأوراق إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق لتُحيلها بدورِها إلى الجهة ذات الاختصاص مع إخطار الجهة التي يتبعُها الموظف بذلك.

المادة السادسة والعشرون:
في الأحوال التي يتقرر فيها إحالة المُتهم إلى المُحاكمة الجنائية توقف الإجراءات التأديبية بحقه إلى أن يصدُر حُكم نهائي من الجهة المختصة، وتعاد الأوراق بعد ذلك إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق لتقرير ما يجب.

المادة السابعة والعشرون:
على مجلِس المُحاكمة أن يُصدِر قراره في القضية بأسرع وقت مُمكن، ويجب أن يكون القرار مكتوباً ومُسبِّباً. وتُرسل صور رسمية من القرار إلى من صدر في حقه وإلى الجهة التي يتبعُها الموظف وديوان الموظفين العام وديوان المُراقبة العامة وهيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق.

المادة الثامنة والعشرون:
قرارات مجلِس المُحاكمة نهائية باستثناء القرارات الصادرة بفصل موظفي المرتبة الحادية عشرة فما فوق أو ما يُعادِلُها فلا تكون نهائية إلا بعد التصديق عليها من رئيس مجلِس الوزراء.

المادة التاسعة والعشرون:
يجوز إعادة النظر في القرار التأديبي في الحالتين الآتيتين:
1-   إذا أخطأ القرار في تطبيق النِظام أو تأويله.
2-   إذا ظهرت وقائع أو مُستندات لم تكُن معلومة وقت صدور القرار وكان من شأن ثبوتِها براءة المُتهم.
ويُعرض طلب إعادة النظر على لجنة من رئيس ديوان الموظفين العام ورئيس هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق ورئيس هيئة التأديب، فإذا تبين لها جديته يُعاد النظر في القرار بعد استئذان رئيس مجلس الوزراء في ذلك. ولا يترتب على إعادة النظر في القرار وقت تنفيذه إلا إذا قرر المجلِس الذي يتولى النظر في القضية ذلك.

المادة الثلاثون:
لهيئة التأديب أن تُفسِّر القرار التأديبي وتُصحِّح ما يقع فيه من أخطأ مادية.

القسـم الثـالثأصـول التحقـيق والتـأديبالمادة الحادية والثلاثون:
يُعاقب تأديبياً كُل موظف ثبت ارتِكابِه مُخالفة مالية أو إدارية، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال برفع الدعوى العامة أو دعوى التعويض.

المادة الثانية والثلاثون:
العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز أن توقَّع على الموظف هي:
أولاً: بالنسبة لموظفي المرتبة العاشرة فما دون أو ما يُعادِلُها:
1- الإنذار.
2- اللـوم.
3- الحسم من الراتب بما لا يتجاوز صافي راتب ثلاثة أشهُر، على ألاَّ يتجاوز المحسوم شهرياً ثُلث صافي الراتب الشهري.
4- الحرمان من علاوة دورية واحدة.
5- الفصـل.
ثانياً : بالنسبة للموظفين الذين يشغلون المرتبة الحادية عشرة فما فوق أو ما يُعادِلُها:
1- اللـوم.
2- الحرمان من علاوة دورية واحدة.
3- الفصـل.

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون:
لا يمنع خدمة الموظف من البدء في اتخاذ الإجراءات التأديبية أو الاستمرار فيها. ويُعاقب الموظف الذي انتهت خدمة قبل توقيع العقوبة عليه بغرامة لا تزيد على ما يُعادِل ثلاثة أمثال صافي آخر راتب كان يتقاضاه أو بالحرمان من العودة للخدمة مُدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات أو بالعقوبتين معاً.

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون:
يُراعى في توقيع العقوبة التأديبية أن يكون اختيار العقوبة مُتناسِباً مع درجة المُخالفة مع اعتبار السوابِّق والظروف المُخفَّفة والمُشدَّدة المُلابِسة للمُخالفة وذلك في حدود العقوبات المُقررة في هذا النِظام. ويُعفى الموظف من العقوبة بالنسبة للمُخالفات العادية الإدارية أو المالية إذا ثبت أن ارتِكابه للمُخالفة كان تنفيذاً لأمر مكتوب صادِر إليه من رئيسه المُختص بالرغم من مُصارحة الموظف له كتابة بأن الفعل المُرتكب يكون مُخالفة.
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون:
يجوز للوزير المُختص أن يوقع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية والثلاثون عدا الفصل. ولا يجوز توقيع عقوبة تأديبية على الموظف إلا بعد التحقيق معه كتابة وسماع أقوالِه وتحقيق دفاعه وإثبات ذلك في القرار الصادِر بالعقاب أو في محضر مُرفق به.

المادة السادسة والثلاثون:
يجوز لمجلِس المُحاكمة أن يوقع العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين الثانية والثلاثون والثالثة والثلاثون.

المادة السابعة والثلاثون:
يجب أن ينُص قرار هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بالإحالة لهيئة التأديب ببيان الأفعال المنسوبة إلى المُتهم على وجه التحديد.

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون:
مع مُراعاة أحكام المواد (السادسة والثلاثون والأربعون والحادية والأربعون) إذا رأت هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أن المُخالفة لا تستوجب عقوبة الفصل تُحيل الأوراق إلى الوزير المُختص مع بيان الأفعال المنسوبة إلى المُتهم على وجه التحديد واقتراح العقوبة المُناسِبة. وللوزير المُختص توقيع هذا العقوبة أو اختيار عقوبة أُخرى مُلائمة من بين العقوبات التي تدخُل ضِمن اختِصاصه.

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون:
تُبلَّغ هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وديوان الموظفين العام وديوان المُراقبة العامة في جمع الأحوال بالقرار الصادِر من الوزير بالعقوبة فور صدور القرار، فإن لم يكُن القرار صادراً بالتطبيق للمادة الثامنة والثلاثون تعيِّن أن يُرسل لهيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق مع القرار صور من جميع أوراق التحقيق، وللهيئة خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تسلُّمِها للقرار وصور أوراق التحقيق إذا رأت أن المُخالفة الصادِر في شأنِها القرار تستوجب الفصل أن تُبلِّغ الوزير بذلك وتُباشر التحقيق في القضية.

المادة الأربعون:
إذا ارتكب الموظف مُخالفة في جهة غير التي يعمل فيها يُحال الموظف إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، فإذا رأت الهيئة أن الأفعال المنسوبة إلى المُتهم تستوجب توقيع العقوبة تُحيل الدعوى إلى رئيس مجلِس التأديب.

المادة الحادية والأربعون:
يُحال الموظفون المُتهمون بارتِكاب مُخالفة أو مُخالفات مُرتبِط بعضُها ببعض إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق إذا كانوا عند ارتكاب المُخالفة أو المُخالفات أو عند اكتِشافِها تابعين لأكثر من جهة. فإذا رأت هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أن الوقائع تستوجب توقيع العقوبة تُحيل الدعوى إلى هيئة التأديب.

المادة الثانية والأربعون:
تسقُط الدعوى التأديبية بمُضي عشر سنوات من تاريخ وقوعِها وتنقطع هذه المُدة بأي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق أو التأديب، وتسري المُدة من جديد ابتداء من آخر إجراء، وإذا تحدَّد المُتهمون فإن انقِطاع المُدة بالنسبة إلى أحدِهم يترتب عليه انقطاعِها بالنسبة للباقين.
المادة الثالثة والأربعون:
يصدُر قرار كف يد الموظف من الوزير المُختص إذا رأى هو أو رأت هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أن مصلحة العمل تقتضي ذلك، ويُعتبر الموظف المحبوس احتياطياً في حُكم مكفوف اليد حتى يخرُج عنه. ويُصدِر مجلِس الوزراء لائحة تُحدِّد متى يُعتبر الموظف المحبوس احتياطياً في حُكم مكفوف اليد.

المادة الرابعة والأربعون:
الموظف الذي صدر حُكم بحبسه يُعرض أمرُه على هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق للنظر في مسئوليته التأديبية، وجب إبلاغ هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق عن انقطاع الموظف عن العمل بسبب الحبس.

المادة الخامسة والأربعون:
للموظف أن يطلُّب محو العقوبات التأديبية الموقعة عليه بعد مُضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور القرار بمُعاقبته. ويتم محو العقوبة بقرار من الوزير المُختص.

القسـم الرابـعأحــكام عــامـةالمادة السادسة والأربعون:
يكون لرئيس المصلحة المُستقلة وللرئيس الإداري للمؤسسة العامة بالنسبة لموظفي إداراتِهم من الصلاحيات ما للوزير بالنسبة لموظفي وزارته.

المادة السابعة والأربعون:
مع مُراعاة أحكام الأنظِمة الخاصة، يُحاكم رئيس وأعضاء هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق ورئيس وأعضاء هيئة التأديب تأديبياً أمام هيئة من ثلاثة أعضاء تُشكل بأمر ملكي، ولا يجوز أن توقع عليهم إلا عقوبة اللوم أو العزل.

المادة الثامنة والأربعون:
يسري هذا النِظام على جميع الموظفين المدنيين في الدولة عدا أعضاء السلك القضائي، كما يسري على موظفي الأشخاص المعنوية العامة.

المادة التاسعة والأربعون:
يجوز بأمر جلالة الملك أن يعهد إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أو هيئة التأديب بتطبيق الأنظِمة الجزائية الأُخرى ذات العلاقة بالموظفين

المادة الخمسون:
يُقدِّم رئيس هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق ورئيس هيئة التأديب – كُلٌ على حِدة – تقريراً سنوياً شامِلاً عن أعمال جهازه مُتضمِناً مُلاحظاته ومُقترحاتِه.

( المُذكِرة التفسيرية لنِظـام تأديب الموظفين )
ما أصدق عمر رضي الله عنه، إذ وصف الوظيفة العامة بأنها أمانة وأنها يوم القيامة خُزي وندامة إلا من أخذها بحقِها وأدى الذي عليه فيها، ذلك أن الموظف أمين على المصلحة العامة في نِطاق اختِصاصه ومسئول عن أن يبذُل قُصارى جهده للإسهام في حُسَّن أداء المرَّفِق الذي يعمل به للخدمة التي نيط أمرُها بذلك المرَّفِق. ومن هنا كان لا بد أن تهتم الدولة اهتماماً خاصاً بحقوق الموظف وواجباتِه وأن تُصدِر النُظُّم التي تتكفل بِها. وطبيعي – وهذه هي الظروف الخاصة التي تُحيط بنشاط الموظف – أن تعني الدولة – وهي بصدد ضبط الوظيفة العامة – بإرساء القواعد التي تُحاسِب من يُخطئ من الموظفين حتى يكون الجزاء ردعاً للمُخطئ وعبرة لأمثالِه ولذلك تحرِص الدول المُتقدِّمة في عالمنا هذا على إصدار نُظُّم تضع القواعد العامة للزجر إذا ما فرط الموظف في واجِبه أو أخطأ، وتُقيِّم الأجهزة السليمة التي تسهر على تنفيذ هذه القواعد وتطبيقِها بما يُحقق العدالة فلا يؤخذ برئ بجُرم لا يُسأل عن ولا يفلت المُسيء من العقاب.
وقد تضمن نِظام الموظفين العام الصادِر به المرسوم الملكي رقم (42) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ، بعض المواد التي تُعالِج هذه الناحية بيد أن هذه المواد أصبحت – بعد أن اتسع نشاط الدولة وتكامل جهازُها الإداري – قاصِرة عن أن تسد الحاجة وأن تواجِه الأوضاع المُتطوِّرة، ولذلك كان لا بُد من أن يُفرِّد لهذا الأمر اهتمام خاص يتمثل في إصدار نِظام بذاتِه يتناول شؤون التأديب الإداري بالترتيب والتنسيق.
وهذا ما دعا إلى وضع ( نِظام تأديب الموظفين ) وقد راعى النِظام أن تأتي أحكامُه مُبسطة بقدر الإمكان حتى يُبعد عن التعقيد الذي لا يتفق مع كونه التجرِّبة المُتكامِلة الأولى للمملكة في هذا المضمار وأن يأخُذ من النظريات الإدارية الحديثة أعدلُها حتى يوفر للموظف الضمانات الكافية دون أن يُهدِر المصلحة العامة ويترُك مجالاً للتهرُّب من المسئولية ولذا فقد تضمن في بدايته قسمين يتناول أولهما هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق التي تختص – كما يدل عليه اسمُها – برقابة الموظفين في أدائهم لواجباتِهم والتحقيق مع من يُنسب إليه تقصير مِنهُم، ويتناول الثاني هيئة التأديب وهي الهيئة التي تسهر على مُحاسبة من يُسفِّر التحقيق عن إدانتِه أو يُشير بدلائل قوية إلى أنه ارتكب ما يستحق المُحاسبة، والنِظام فيما يسعى إليه ليس إلا تطبيقاً للمبدأ الذي بينه عمر رضي الله عنه عندما قال: ( أرأيتُم إذا استعملت عليكُم خير من أعلم ثم أمرتُه بالعدل أكنت قضيت ما علي.؟ قالوا: نعم، فقال: لا، حتى أنظُر عمله أعمِل بما أمرتُه أم لا ). ولكن النِظام لم يجعل مسائل الرِّقابة والتحقيق والتأديب حكراً على هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وهيئة التأديب بل جاء واقعياً إذ ترك شطراً واضِحاً من هذه المسائل في يد الوزير المُختص – أو من هو في مُستواه – حيث أن الوزير هو الرئيس الإداري الأعلى لوزارته وأن من واجباتِه الأساسية أن يُراقب مرؤوسيه وأن يُحقِّق مع المُخطئ مِنهُم، كما أن حُسِّن مُمارسته لسُلُّطاتِه الرِّئاسية يقتضي أن تترُك في يده بعض الاختِصاصات الجزائية. وقد وازن النِظام بين اختِصاصات الوزير هذه وبين اختصاصات هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وهيئة التأديب موازنة تستهدف تحقيق فلسفته العامة وهي العدالة والحزم. والعدل في الشريعة السمحاء غاية لذاتِها فكُل ما يوصِل إليها يُعد شريعة وإن لم يُصرح الشارِّع به ويذكُر تفاصيله، وقد قال ابن القيم أن السياسة العادِلة جُزء من أجزاء الشريعة وفرع من فروعِها. ومن ثم يقوم المُجتمع الإسلامي على أنواع من النُظُّم تضبِّط الصواب والخطأ وتُحدِّد ما هو حسن وما هو قبيح وما هو ممنوع وما هو مُباح. وليس غريباً أن يشترِك الوزير المُختص والهيئتان اللتان يُقيمُهما النِظام في مثل هذه الاختِصاصات لأن الجزاءات الإدارية ليست عقوبات جنائية. فالجزاء الإداري يستهدف أساساً مُحاسبة الموظف عن خطئه الوظيفي وإنزال جزاء به ينالُه في حياته الوظيفية، بينما تُعاقب الجزاءات الجنائية على ارتِكاب الشخص لجريمة ما تُنزِل به عِقاباً ينالُه في جريمته الشخصية أو في ماله. ولذا فإن النُظُّم الإدارية لا تذكُر المُخالفات الإدارية على وجه الحصر بل تترُك أمر ذلك للهيئة المُختصة بمُحاسبة الموظفين لتقرير ما إذا كان التصرُّف المنسوب للموظف يُعتبر مُخالفة إدارية تستوجب الجزاء الإداري، في حين أن النُظُّم الجنائية تذكُر عادة الجرائم على سبيل الحصر .. بيد أن النُظُّم الإدارية لم تُعدِّد المُخالفات الإدارية تعداداً يحصِرُها إلا أنها تشترك مع غيرِها من النُظُّم في تحديد الجزاءات التي يجوز توقيعُها تحديداً دقيقاً لا يترُك مجالاً للتقدير عند التطبيق إلا فيما يتعلق باختيار الجزاء وتشديده من عدمِه وهذا ما أخذ بِه النِظام.
كذلك سار النِظام على نظرية مُستقِّرة في الفقه الإداري وهي أن الجزاء الإداري لا يُعتبر حُكماً قضائياً بل قراراً إدارياً، ولذلك لا يجوز الطعن عليه بالنقص كما يجوز ذلك بالنسبة للأحكام القضائية. ولذا حُصِر الطعن عليه في طلب إعادة النظر في حالات محدودة تستوجبه نص عليها النِظام. على أنه نظراً لخطورة الجزاء الإداري وآثارُه الحاسِمة على الحياة الوظيفية للموظف فقد أخذ النِظام – مُسايراً بذلك الاتِجاهات الإدارية الحديثة – بقدر من الضمانات التي تُحيط بالحُكم القضائي وذلك لأن الجزاء الإداري وإن كان قراراً إدارياً كما ذُكِر يتمتع بين القرارات الإدارية بمركز فريد.
ولعل من المُناسِب في هذا المقام أن يُفرَّق بين الجزاء الإداري – بوصفه قراراً إدارياً – وبين القرارات الإدارية الأُخرى التي تتعلق بسير الوظيفة العام إذا أن الأولى تقصد توقيع العقاب على الموظف بينما تسعى القرارات الإدارية بمفهومِها العام إلى تحسين ظروف قيام المرَّفِق بالخدمة العامة الموكولة إليه ومن ثم فإن تنسيق الموظف مثلاً هو قرار إداري يتعلق بحُسَّن سير الوظيفة العامة وليس جزاء في مفهوم النِظام، كما أن كف اليد لا يُعتبر جزاءً إدارياً لأنه ليس إلا إجراء تحفُظياً تتخذُه الإدارة لإبعاد الموظف – في ظروف مُعينة – عن الوظيفة لضمان الوصول إلى الحقيقة مُجردة بعيدة عن التأثير أو التزييف.
تلك هي الأفكار العامة التي تكمُّن وراء الأحكام التي تضمَّنها النِظام صيغت على نحو يكفل للموظف الكُفء النزيه الحماية. ويُضرب على يد الموظف المُهمل أو الخائن، وبذلك يتوفر للجهاز الإداري الجو المُناسِب للعمل بعيداً عن تعريض الموظف الصالِح لِما يُعرقِل حُسَّن أدائه لعمله من اتهامات غير جديِّه وإجراءات غير عادِلة والسماح لغيره بالعبث والتلاعُب.
وينقسم النِظام إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسية:
- القسم الأول: في هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق.
- القسم الثاني: في هيئة التأديب.
- القسم الثالث: في أصول التحقيق والتأديب.
- القسم الرابع: في أحكام عامة.

*·      * *القسم الأول*
*ويتفرع القسم الأول إلى بابين:*
*الباب الأول**:*
*في تشكيل هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق. فينُص في المادة الأولى على إنشاء تلك الهيئة، وحتى يضمن لها الاستقلال والكفاءة اشترط أن يكون رئيسُها ممن لا تقل مرتبتُهم عن المرتبة الخامسة عشرة وهي أعلى مراتب الوظائف العامة التي نظمها كادر الموظفين العام، ومن ثم فإنه ترك الباب مفتوحاً – عندما تستدعي الحاجة – لكي يقوم على رئاسة هذه الهيئة من هو في تعلو تلك المرتبة وقد طُبِّق المفهوم نفسُه بالنسبة للوكلاء وجعل تعيين الرئيس والوكلاء وإنها خدماتِهم بأمر ملكي المذكور في المادة الثالثة.*
*وحرصاً على حُسَّن قيام الهيئة بالأعباء المُلقاة عليها قسمت المادة الثالثة الأجهزة التي تتشكل مِنها الهيئة إلى قسمين هُما: قسم الرقابة، وقسم التحقيق، حتى يتفرغ كُل قسم إلى واجباته بالكفاءة والتخصُص المرجوين، وإن كان هذا لا يعني كُل من القسمين عن الآخر فهُما جهازان مُرتبِطان يكونان هيئة واحدة تخضع لرئاسة واحدة تُنسِق بين عملهما وتُشرف على مجهودهما.* 
*الباب الثاني**:*
*        فيتكلم عن اختِصاصات الهيئة والإجراءات التي تسير عليها. وحتى لا يُساء فهم المقصود من منح الهيئة اختِصاصاً بالرِّقابة والتحقيق فقد قيدت المادة الخامسة تلك الاختِصاصات بأن تكون في حدود القواعد المنصوص عليها في النِظام. فهي ليست رقابة مُطلقة من كُل قيد ولا تحقيقاً بلا حدود وإنما رِّقابة وتحقيق في النطاق الذي رسمه النِظام، ولعل من الجدير بالذكر أن نشير هنا إلى أن الفقرة (1) من المادة الخامسة عندما تكلمت عن المُخالفات المالية والإدارية إنما قصدت أن ينصرِّف هذا التعبير إلى أوسع معانية ليشمل كافة المُخالفات التي يرتكِبُها الموظف بوصفه موظفاً، ولذا فإن إهمال الموظف لأداء واجِبات الوظيفة يمكن أن يندرج تحت هذا المفهوم. وقد درج النِظام على استعمال هذا المفهوم الواسع للتعبير في كافة أحكامه الأمر الذي يجب أن يكون محل اعتبار عند تفسير وتطبيق أحكام المواد الأُخرى من النِظام.* 
*ورغم أن النِظام قد راعى الاختصار في قواعد الإجراءات تارِكاً التفاصيل إلى اللوائح التي تصدُر تطبيقاً لأحكام المادة الثالثة إلا أنه رأى أن يُدرِّج بعض القواعد الأساسية التي تضمن عدم المساس بحُرية الموظف إلا مُطابِقاً؟؟؟ للأصول السليمة والأحكام النِظامية تنُص في المادة السادسة على ضرورة إثبات جميع إجراءات الرِّقابة كتابة وهذا أيضاً ما تطلُّبه في المادة الحادية عشرة بالنسبة للتحقيق. كذلك رأى النِظام أن تكون الجهة الإدارية التي يتبعُها الموظف على علم مُسبق بما يُتخذ حياله من إجراءات وذلك من قبيل التنسيق بين الاختِصاصات، وحتى يضمن حُسَّن تعاون الجهات الإدارية مع الهيئة وتقديم المُساعدات اللازِمة، نُص على ذلك في المادة السابعة. ومن المُتوقع أن تقوم الجهات الإدارية لدى إخطارِها من قِبل الهيئة بتسهيل مهمة الهيئة ومعاونتِها فيما تتخذُه من إجراءات وألاَّ تمتنع عن تمكين المُحقق من الإطلاع أو التفتيش إلا إذا كان لديها من الأسباب الوجيهة الجدية ما يدفعُها إلى ذلك وعندئذ يكون الفصل في الأمر من اختِصاص رئيس مجلِس الوزراء الذي يأمُر بما يراه كما ذُكِر في المادة الثامنة.*
*وواضح أن النِظام قد فرق بين تفتيش أماكن العمل أي الأماكن التي يُعطى بِها الموظف وهي الأماكن المُرتبِطة بالجهة الإدارية التي يعمل بِها وبين تفتيش الأماكن الخاصة والأشخاص، فجُعِل للهيئة سُلطة إجراء التفتيش الأول واستلزم في الحالة الثانية أن يجري التفتيش بمعرفة السُلطة المُختصة بإجراء مثل هذا التفتيش طِبقاً للأنظِمة المعمول بها في المملكة. وغني عن الذكر أن طلب رئيس الهيئة إلى الجهة المُختصة إجراء التفتيش كما ذُكِر في المادة التاسعة لا يُعتبر أمراً للجهة المُختصة المذكورة ومع ذلك فإن المُتوقع ألاَّ تحجم الجهة المُختصة من الاستِجابة لهذا الطلب إلا إذا قام لديها مانع نِظامي واضح يُبرِّر هذا الإحجام ولم يتعرض النِظام للإجراء الذي يُتبع في حالة قيام خلاف من هذا القبيل بين الهيئة وبين الجهة المُختصة لأن النِظام خاص بتأديب الموظفين وليس مما يدخُل في نطاقه أن ينُص على أحكام إلزامية بالنسبة لجهات الأمن وتأسيساً على أن المصلحة العامة التي يستهدِفُها الجميع سوف تظل إلى حد كبير من وقوع مثل هذا الخلاف وأنه إذا وقع فإن المسئولين في الجهتين يُمكنهما بالاتفاق المُشترك الوصول إلى حل له أو رفع الموضوع إلى ولي الأمر.*
*ومن الضمانات التي قررها النِظام أن يُجرى التحقيق بحضور الشخص المُحقق معه فجعل تلك هي القاعدة والاستثناء هو عدم الحضور. ومن المبادئ الأصولية أن الاستثناء لا يُلجأ إليه إلا عند الضرورة، ولا يجوز التوسع في تطبيقه. ونصت المادة الثانية عشرة على أن يُرَّفع التحقيق إلى رئيس الهيئة لاتخاذ ما يراه مُتفِقاً مع النِظام بشأنه بيد أنها قيدت هذا الاختصاص بضرورة إحالة التحقيق إلى الجهة المُختصة بالفصل فيه إذا ما أتضح أنه يتضمن جريمة جنائية. ومعنى هذا أن التصرُّف الإداري في الأفعال المنسوبة للموظف سوف يُعلق إلى أن يتم الفصل جنائياً في تلك الأفعال، كُل ذلك مع مُلاحظة ما قضت به المادة الثالثة عشرة من النِظام. وجاءت المادة الثالثة عشرة لتسمح لرئيس الهيئة أن يقترح على مجلِس الوزراء بعد أخذ رأي الوزير المُختص فصل الموظف لشُبهات قوية تجعله غير صالح للاستمرار في الوظيفة وذلك مُعالجة لحالات يحسن فيها اتخاذ مثل هذا الإجراء دون الخوض في إجراءات المُحاكمة، ومن المعروف أن رئيس الهيئة سوف يُمارِّس هذه الصلاحية عن طريق رئاسة مجلِس الوزراء.*

*·      * *القسم الثاني*
*ويتفرع القسم الثاني إلى بابين:*
*الباب الأول**:*
*في تشكيل هيئة التأديب. ونص النِظام في المادة الرابعة عشرة على إنشاء الهيئة، وحرص بالنسبة لرئيسها ونائبه على أن يكونا من كبار المسئولين لما تقدم بالنسبة لرئيس هيئة التحقيق ووكلائه. ومفهوم المادة أنه إذا غاب رئيس الهيئة فإن نائب الرئيس يحل محله في اختصاصاته وسُلَّطاتِه تلقائياً أثناء فترة الغياب، ولذا عبَّرت المادة عن النائب بأنه نائب الرئيس في حين سُمي مقابله في هيئة التحقيق باسم الوكيل.*
*وقد نصت المادة السادسة عشرة على أن تُصدّر الهيئة لائحة داخلية، وقد ترك النِظام لهذه اللائحة أن تشتمل على ما ترى الهيئة حاجة إلى تنظيمه من قواعد وإجراءات لم يأتي نص بخصوصِها في النِظام ومن ثم فإن تعبير اللائحة الداخلية في حُكم المادة (16) يجب أن يُحمل على هذا المعنى.*
*الباب الثاني**:*
*        تناول اختصاصات الهيئة وإجراءاتِها وقد قصر النِظام اختصاص الهيئة على القضايا التي تُحال إليها من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق إلا إذا رأى جلالة الملك المُعظم إضفاء اختصاصات إضافية على الهيئة طِبقاً للمادة التاسعة والأربعون من النِظام.*
*وقد نظم إجراءات المُحاكمة التأديبية فأعلى مودة لا تقل عن عشرة أيام بين إبلاغ المُتهم وهيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وبين تاريخ عقد أول جلسة وذلك حتى يتدبر المُتهم أمره ويُعِد نفسه وكذلك هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق كما نصت المادة التاسعة عشرة، واستلزم حضور المُتهم بنفسه وأن كان قد أجاز له أن يستعين بمن يُدافع عنه من المُحامين وضمن له حق استدعاء الشهود. على أنه لم يُعلِق اتخاذ إجراءات المُحاكمة على حضور المُتهم ولذا فإن المُتهم الذي يُبلغ إبلاغاً صحيحاً بالمثول أمام مجلِس المُحاكمة ويتخلف عن الحضور يُعرِّض نفسه لصدور حُكم عليه دون سماع ما قد يُريد أن يُقدمه لمجلِس المُحاكمة من أدلة أو دِفاع أو شهود كما نصت عليه المادة العشرون، وطبيعي إذن أن يتعرض النِظام لطريقة الإبلاغ الصحيح المُشار إليه في المادة الحادية والعشرون فاستلزم أن يكون الإعلان على العنوان الفعلي للموظف وقت إجراء الإعلان وهذا العنوان لا يخرُّج عن أن يكون إما عنوان العمل الذي يعمل به الموظف وقت التحقيق أو عنوان العمل الذي قد يكون نُقِل إليه بعد ذلك أو مقر إقامته حسب الأحوال، فإذا لم يُعرف للموظف عنوان فعلي اكتُفي في إعلانه بنشر الإبلاغ في الجريدة الرسمية أخذاً بالأحوط.*
*وتستلزم المادة الثانية والعشرون لصحة الجلسة أن يحضُر جميع الأعضاء وكذلك مندوب هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق ومن ثم فأن غياب أي من هؤلاء يُعطِل الإجراءات التي قد يتخذُها مجلِس المُحاكمة أثناء غيابه ولا تصح حتى إذا حضر وأجازها معه؟؟؟؟ ذلك لأن الأصل هو أن تتم الإجراءات أمام المجلِس الذي يقوم بالمُحاكمة التأديبية وليس لزاماً أن يكون مندوب هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق الذي يحضُر جلسات المُحاكمة هو ذات الشخص الذي قام بإجراءات الرِّقابة والتحقيق.*
*كذلك أعطت المادة الثالثة والعشرون للمُتهم ولوكيله حق الإطلاع على أوراق التحقيق إمَّا استنساخ صور مِنها فقد علقته على إذن من رئيس مجلِس المُحاكمة وواضح أن هذا لا يعني منع الموظف من أن يأخُذ أثناء الإطلاع بعض المُلاحظات التي تُساعده على تذكُر ما تضمنته الأوراق وإنما يعني أن الذي يتطلب الإذن هو استنساخ صور كاملة مُصدق عليها من أوراق التحقيق. ومن المفروض أن منع الموظف من استنساخ صور التحقيق يرتبط بالأمن والسرية إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك، فإن لم يوجد المُبرِّر فإن المنع لا يكون في محله.*
*ومن الضمانات التي كفلها النِظام للموظف المُتهم حقه في أن يرُد أي عضو من أعضاء مجلِس المُحاكمة إذا كان هُناك سبب يُبرِّر ذلك كما نصت عليه المادة الرابعة والعشرون، ومن المفروض أن الأسباب التي تُبرِّر الرد هي الأسباب التي تمس حيدة عضو المجلِس أو نزاهته، ولا يعني قبول الرد أن عضو مجلِس المُحاكمة الذي رُد قد قام به حتماً سبب يُقلِّل من كرامتِه أو يستدعي مُساءلته.*
*وتنسيقاً للإجراءات بين الجهات المُختلفة التي قد تختص بالنِظام في الفعل المنسوب للموظف نصت المادتان الخامسة والعشرون والسادسة والعشرون على أنه إذ رأت هيئة التأديب أن الأمور المنسوبة للمُتهم تكون جريمة تختص هيئة أُخرى بالفصل فيها فتُعيد الأوراق إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق لاتِخاذ اللازِم بشأنِها وفي هذه الحالة توقف إجراءات المُحاكمة التأديبية إلى أن يصدُر حُكم نهائي من الجِهة المُختصة جنائياً والمادتان بهذا تتكلمان عن الإجراءات التأديبية منذ بدء اتصالِها بهيئة التأديب سواء كانت القضية قد أُحيلت إلى مجلِس المُحاكمة أم لم تُحال بعد.*
*وتتكلم المادتان السابعة والعشرون والثامنة والعشرون عن قرارات مجلس المُحاكمة فتتطلب الإسراع في إصدارِها وإرسال صور رسمية مِنها إلى جهات معنية وجعلتها نهائية إلا في حالة العزل بالنسبة لمن يشغلون الوظائف الكُبرى في الدولة إذ علقت ذلك على تصديق رئيس مجلِس الوزراء. كما فتحت المادة التاسعة والعشرون الباب للمُتهم للطعن على القرار بطلب إعادة النظر فيه إذا توفرت الشروط التي وضعتها المادة لذلك، وجعلت المادة الثلاثون الاختصاص بتفسير القرار لهيئة التأديب ومن المفروض أن الهيئة سوف تُمارِّس هذه الصلاحية عن طريق إحالة القرار إلى أحد مجالس المُحاكمة فإذا كان المجلِس الذي أصدر القرار قائماً بذات أشخاصه يُحال القرار إليه لتفسيره أو تصحيح ما وقع به من أخطاء مادية.*

*·      * *القسم الثالث*
*يتناول أصول التحقيق والتأديب، وتنُص المادة الحادية والثلاثون على استحقاق العقوبة إذا ما ارتكب الموظف مُخالفة مالية أو إدارية وهنا لم يُحدِّد النِظام المُخالفات على وجه الحصر بل ترك ذلك – كما أوضِّح في صدر هذه المُذكِرة – للسُلطة المُشرِّفة على التأديب لتُقرِّر ما إذا كان الفعل المنسوب للموظف يمكن أن يكون مُخالفة تأديبية تستحق العقاب أو لا ولكن النِظام جاء – بتعداد يحصر الجزاءات التي يجوز توقيعها على الموظف كما جاءت به المادة الثانية والثلاثون، وفرق في ذلك بين المناصِب الكُبرى وما هو دونها وجعل لكُل من المناصب ما يتفق مع مسئولياته.*
*ونظراً لأن النِظام أخذ بالنظرية التي تُجيز – في حدود مُعينة – مُساءلة الموظف عن أخطائه التأديبية حتى بعد انقطاع صلته بالوظيفة فقد نُص في المادة الثالثة والثلاثون على أن انقطاع الموظف عن الوظيفة لا يمنع من الاستمرار في الإجراءات التأديبية إذا كانت قد بدأت قبل ذلك الانقطاع أو من اتخاذها مُبتدأ إذا لم تكن قد بدأت قبل الانقطاع.*
*وقد حصر النِظام العقوبات التي توقع على الموظف الذي انتهت خدماته في الغرامة والحرمان من العودة إلى الخدمة لأنهما هما العقوبتان اللتان يُمكِن أن يكون لها أثر أو جدوى بالنسبة للموظف بعد انفصاله عن الخدمة حيث أن باقي العقوبات تهدف – كما أوضِّح من قبل – إلى المساس بالموظف في حياته الوظيفية ذاتُها. ومن المفروض عند الحُكم على الموظف بالحرمان من العودة للخدمة أن يُقرِّر مجلِس المُحاكمة تاريخ بدء المُدة التي يُحرم الموظف خِلالُها من العودة للخدمة، فإذا لم يتضمن القرار ذلك التحديد احتُسِبت المُدة من تاريخ صدور القرار.*
*وفي مجال الكلام عن الظروف المُخفِّفة والمُشدِّدة عند توقيع العقوبة رأى النِظام أن يُعفى الموظف من العقوبة إذا ارتكب المُخالفة بناءً على أمر مكتوب صادر له من رئيسه رُغم تنبيه الموظف للرئيس كتابة بأن العمل المُرتكب يكون مُخالفة ونظراً لأن الأصل هو اشتراك الموظف في المسئولية الإدارية إذ لا طاعة في معصية فقد رأى النِظام أن يقصِّر هذا الإعفاء على المُخالفات الإدارية والمالية فحسب دون الجرائم الجنائية. كما أنه لم يُصرف الإعفاء إلى كافة المُخالفات الإدارية والمالية بل قصرُه على العادية مِنها أي على المُخالفات البسيطة دون الجسيمة ومن ثم فإن أمر الرئيس لا يُعفي المرؤوس من المسئولية الإدارية بالنسبة للمُخالفات الإدارية والمالية الجسيمة.*
*ونظراً لأن فورية توقيع الجزاء في ذاتِها قد تكون من الوسائل الناجمة لردع المُسيئين، فقد رأى النِظام أن يترُك للوزير الاختصاص بتوقيع الجزاءات التي عدَّدها النِظام عدا جزاء الفصل.*
*ويجب ألاَّ يوقع الوزير الجزاء إلا إذا سبق ذلك تحقيق مكتوب تُسمع فيه أقوال المُتهم ويُحقِّق دفاعه كما نصت عليه المادة الخامسة والثلاثون، ولا يملك الوزير توقيع عقوبات على الموظف الذي انتهت خدماتِه لأن ذلك من اختصاص مجلس المُحاكمة كما ذكرت ذلك المادة السادسة والثلاثون.*
*وتستلزم المادة السابعة والثلاثون أن يتضمن قرار الإحالة بيان الأفعال المنسوبة للمُتهم على وجه التحديد بيد أن هذا لا يعني أن مجلِس المُحاكة عليه أن يتقيد بهذا البيان فللمجلِس أن يُكيِّف الوقائع بما يراه وأن يُطبِّق عليها المواد المُناسِبة وكُل ما هُنالِك فأنه يتقيد فقط بنطاق الدعوى حسبما حددته هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، بمعنى أنه لا يجوز أن يُنظر في دعوى لم تُحِّلًها عليه هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق ولو كانت مُرتبِطة بالدعوى المُحالة إليه إذ يكون الإجراء المُناسب في هذه الحالة هو تنبيه هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق إلى تلك الحقيقة.*
*وحتى لا يجري التداخُل بين اختصاصات الوزير واختصاصات هيئة التأديب فقد تكفلت المواد (الخامسة والثلاثون والسادسة والثلاثون والأربعون والحادية والأربعون) برفع ذلك التداخُل إذ جعلت الاختِصاص بتوقيع العقوبات لهيئة التأديب في الحالات التالية:*
*أ‌-   * *أن تكون العقوبة المطلوب توقيعُها هي الفصل. ومع ذلك فقد تُحال القضية إلى هيئة التأديب بقصد توقيع عقوبة الفصل ويرى مجلِس المُحاكمة توقيع عقوبة أُخرى فلا يمنع طلب توقيع عقوبة الفصل المجلِس من توقيع الجزاء الذي يراه مُناسِباً.*
*ب‌- * *أن يكون الموظف لدى إحالته إلى المُحاكمة التأديبية قد انتقل من الجهة الإدارية التي ارتكب بِها المُخالفة إلى جِهة أُخرى، والمقصود هنا أن يكون قد خرج من التبعية الإدارية لوزير ما إلى التبعية الإدارية لوزير آخر. وقد راعى النِظام في ذلك أن يتفادى تضارُب السُلُّطات بين الجهتين التي كان بِها الموظف والتي نُقِّل إليها، وذلك بمنح سُلطة التأديب لجهة بعيدة عن الاثنين وهي هيئة التأديب.*
*ت‌- * *أن يرتكِب موظفون تابعون لأكثر من جهة إدارية مُخالفة إدارية واحدة أو أكثر من مُخالفة ولكِنها مُخالفات مُرتبِطة، والحِكمة في منح الاختِصاص هنا هي ذات الحكمة التي برَّرت الاختِصاص في الفقرة السابِقة.*
*ث‌-     * *أن يكون الموظف قد ترك الخِدمة قبل توقيع العقوبة عليه.*
*أما فيما عدا هذه الحالات فإن الاختِصاص فيها بتوقيع الجزاء الإداري يعود إلى الوزير.*
*وقد جاءت المادة الثانية والأربعون بأحكام سقوط الدعوى التأديبية بالتقادُم ونصت على أن مُدة التقادُم تنقطع إذا اتُخِذ إجراء ضد المُتهم، وغني عن الذكر أنه إذا تعدَّد المُتهمون واتُخِذ إجراء ضد أحدِهم فإن هذا الإجراء يقطع مُدة التقادُم بالنسبة لكافة المُتهمين سواء منهُم من اتُخِذ الإجراء ضده ومن لم يُتخذ.*
*وأوجبت المادة الرابعة والأربعون أن يعرِّض أمر الموظف الذي حُكم بحبسه على هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق للنظر في مسئوليته التأديبية، وتُخصيص هذه الحالة بالحُكم لا ينفي أن حبس الموظف في ذاته من شأنه أن يكون مظنة لإثارة الشُبهة حول سلوكِه الوظيفي، مما يجل لهيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق في كُل الأحوال أن تبحث مدى دلالة حبس الموظف على ارتِكابه للمُخالفة التأديبية ولهذا فقد قررت المادة ذاتًها وجوب إبلاغ هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق في كُل الأحوال أن تبحث مدى دلالة حبس الموظف على ارتِكابه للمُخالفة التأديبية ولهذا فقد قرَّرت المادة ذاتًها وجوب إبلاغ هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق في كُل الأحوال عن انقِطاع الموظف عن العمل بسبب الحبس دون أن تُحدِّد الجهة التي عليها هذا الإبلاغ تاركة ذلك لظروف الحال. ومن المفروض أن تقوم أول جِهة إدارية تعلم رسمياً بأمر حبس المُتهم بإبلاغ هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بذلك ومن المُفضل لحسن سير الإجراءات أن تقوم جهة الأمن التي أجرت القبض بإبلاغ كُل من الجهة التابع لها الموظف هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بأمر ذلك الحبس فور حصولِه.*
*وإذا كانت المادة الخامسة والأربعون تُقرِّر حق الموظف في أن يرُد اعتبارِه بعد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور القرار التأديبي بحقه فإن ذلك رهن بحسن سيرته وسلوكه والكفاءة التي أظهرها في أداء عمله خِلال فترة الاختبار هذه، كما أن رد الاعتِبار على هذا النحو لا يُسقِط الحقوق التي يمكن أن تترتب على ما ثبت ضد الموظف من مُخالفات إدارية أو مالية كالتعويض مثلا.*
*·       * القسم الرابع
يُخصص النِظام القسم الرابع والأخير منه للأحكام العامة، فتُعطى المادة السادسة والأربعون لمن ورد ذكرهُم فيها الصلاحيات المُقررة للوزير ومن بين هؤلاء الرئيس الإداري للمؤسسة العامة وهو من يشغل أعلى منصب تنفيذي في المؤسسة أياً كان المُسمى المُعطى للوظيفة، وتُضيف المادة ذاتُها حق الوزير في أن يفوض بعض صلاحياته المُقررة في النِظام، وبذلك تكون قد فصلت بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع بالذات في خلاف فقهي يدور حول حق الوزير أن يفوض في صلاحياته النِظامية.
وتُقرِّر المادة السابعة والأربعون أن تُجري مُحاكمة رئيس وأعضاء كُلٍ مِن هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وهيئة التأديب تأديبياً أمام هيئة خاصة نصت عليها إلا أنها جعلت ذلك مشروطاً بألاَّ يكون هؤلاء ممن يخضعون لنُظُّم خاصة تُقرِّر أحكاماً أُخرى للتأديب، فلو افتراضنا أن رئيس أي من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أو هيئة التأديب كان بمرتبة الوزير فانه تبعاً يخضع للقواعد التي ينُص عليها النِظام الخاص بمُحاكمة الوزراء. ثم تأتي بعد ذلك المادة الثامنة والأربعون لتُقِّر خضوع جميع الموظفين المدنيين سواء كانوا موظفين عموميين أم من موظفي الأشخاص المعنوية العامة للأحكام التي جاء بِها النِظام وذلك باستثناء أعضاء السلك القضائي. وتُعبير الموظفين في هذه المادة بذاتِها لا يشمل مُستخدمي الدولة الذين يوصفون عادة بأنهُم خارج الهيئة، كما لا ينصرِّف تلقائياً إلى الموظفين المُتعاقدين فهؤلاء يخضعون للأحكام الخاصة بِهم فإن سمحت تلك الأحكام بخضوعهم لأحكام هذا النِظام كُله أو بعضه كان خضوعهم بناءً على ذلك وإلا فيُتبع في حقِهم ما تقضي به تلك الأحكام على أن هذا لا ينفي – في كافة الحالات – خضوعِهم فيما يُنسب إليهم من مُخالفات لاختِصاصات هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وتبعاً لما تضمنه النِظام من أحكام تتعلق بالرِّقابة والتحقيق.
وقد تضمن النِظام المادة التاسعة والأربعون لتواجه حاجة قائمة الآن بالنسبة للجزاءات التي صدرت بها أنظِمة دون أن يكون هناك جهاز مُختص بتطبيق أحكامها كتلك التي جاء بِها المرسوم الملكي رقم (43) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ، فتُرِّكت لتقدير جلالة الملك المُعظم أمر إضفاء الاختصاصات بتطبيق أحكام تلك الأنظِمة على هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق أو على هيئة التأديب أو على الجهازين معاً، إلى أن يُجرى تنظيم ذلك الاختصاص على نحو آخر. وواضح من نص المادة أنها تتعلق بالموظفين عامة أياً كانت علاقتِهم النِظامية بالدولة. وطبيعي أن يفرِّض النِظام في ختامه على كُل من رئيس هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق ورئيس هيئة التأديب واجب تقديم تقرير سنوي يُرفع إلى مقام رئيس مجلِس الوزراء يتضمن ما لكُل منهُما من مُلاحظات ومُتقرحات. وفي ذلك رقابة عُليا على أعمال الجهازين وسعي مُستمر للوصول بهما إلى المُستوى اللائق. وهذا تطبيق آخر يُمارِسه ولي الأمر عملاً بمبدأ الرِّقابة العُليا الذي أشار إليه عمر رضي الله عنه، وتقدم بيانُه. ، ، ،

*ما صدر بشأن النظـام*

الرقـم: م / 51
التاريخ: 17/7/1402هـ
-----------------
بعون الله تعـالى
نحـن خـالد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
مـلك الممـلكة العـربية السعـودية
وبعد الإطلاع على المادتين التاسعة عشرة والعشرين من نِظام مجلس الوزراء الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (38) وتاريخ 22/10/1377هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظام ديوان المظالِم الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (2/13/8759) وتاريخ 17/9/1374هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (95) وتاريخ 25/6/1402هـ.

رسمـنا بما هو آتالمادة الأولى:
الموافقة على نِظام ديوان المظالِم بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهذا.

المادة الثانية:
تتولى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بالإضافة إلى الاختِصاصات المُسندة إليها، التحقيق في جرائم الرشوة والتزوير والجرائم المنصوص عليها في المرسوم الملكي رقم (43) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ.

المادة الثالثة:
تُحال إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق القضايا التي تحت التحقيق لدى ديوان المظالم وتلك التي اكتمل فيها التحقيق ولم تُقدِّم لهيئات الحُكم لمُباشرة اختِصاصِها بشأنِها. وينقل المُحقِّقون الذين فيها التحقيق الذين يُباشرون هذا العمل بديوان المظالِم بوظائفهم واعتماداتِهم إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، ويتم تحديد المُحقِّقون الذين يُنقلون بالاتفاق بين رئيس الديوان ورئيس الهيئة.

المادة الرابعة:
تؤول اختصاصات هيئة التأديب المنصوص عليها في نِظام تأديب الموظفين وقرارات مجلِس الوزراء إلى ديوان المظالِم وتُحال إليه جميع القضايا التأديبية.

المادة الخامسة:
تُدمج ميزانية هيئة التأديب في ميزانية ديوان المظالم، ويُنقل أعضاء مجالس الحُكم وجميع الموظفين والمُستخدمين والعُمال في الهيئة بوظائفِهم واعتماداتِهم إلى ديوان المظالم.
المادة السادسة:
يجوز استثناء خِلال خمس السنوات التالية لنفاذ النِظام أن تقوم لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بالنظر في إحالة من ترى عدم صلاحيته لعضوية الديوان على التقاعُد، ويصدُر قرار الإحالة على التقاعُد في هذه الحالة بأمر ملكي.

المادة السابعة:
يُنشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل به بعد سنة من تاريخ نشرِّه.

المادة الثامنة:
على نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء كُلٌ فيما يخصُه تنفيذ مرسومنا هذا ، ، ،  
قرار رقم 95 وتاريخ 25/6/1402هـإن مجلس الوزراء 
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة المرفوعة إلى حضرة صاحب السمو الملكي نائب رئيس مجلِس الوزراء من معالي رئيس ديوان المظالم برقم (233) في تاريخ 20/9/1399هـ، المُتعلِقة بمشروع نِظام جديد لديوان المظالِم.
وبعد الإطلاع على المحضر المُعد في شُعبة الخُبراء برقم (43) وتاريخ 13/4/1401هـ.

يقـرر ما يلـي*1-  * *الموافقة على نِظام ديوان المظالِم بالصيغة المُرافِقة لهذا.*
*2-* *تتولى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق بالإضافة إلى الاختِصاصات المُسندة إليها، التحقيق في جرائم الرشوة والتزوير والجرائم المنصوص عليها في المرسوم الملكي رقم (43) وتاريخ 29/11/1377هـ.*
*3-* *يُحال إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق القضايا التي تحت التحقيق لدى ديوان المظالم وتلك التي اكتمل فيها التحقيق ولم تُقدِّم لهيئات الحُكم لمُباشرة اختِصاصِها بشأنِها. وينقل المُحقِّقون الذين فيها التحقيق الذين يُباشرون هذا العمل بديوان المظالِم بوظائفهم واعتماداتِهم إلى هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق، ويتم تحديد المُحقِّقون الذين يُنقلون بالاتفاق بين رئيس الديوان ورئيس الهيئة.*
*4-* *تؤول اختصاصات هيئة التأديب المنصوص عليها في نِظام تأديب الموظفين وقرارات مجلِس الوزراء إلى ديوان المظالِم وتُحال إليه جميع القضايا التأديبية.*
*5-* *تُدمج ميزانية هيئة التأديب في ميزانية ديوان المظالم، ويُنقل أعضاء مجالس الحُكم وجميع الموظفين والمُستخدمين والعُمال في الهيئة بوظائفِهم واعتماداتِهم إلى ديوان المظالم.*
*6-* *يجوز استثناء خِلال خمس السنوات التالية لنفاذ النِظام أن تقوم لجنة الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الديوان بالنظر في إحالة من ترى عدم صلاحيته لعضوية الديوان على التقاعُد، ويصدُر قرار الإحالة على التقاعُد في هذه الحالة بأمر ملكي.*
*7-  * *يُعمل بالمواد السابِقة بعد سنة من تاريخ نشر المرسوم الملكي الصادر بالموافقة عليها.*
*8-  * *نظم مشروع مرسوم ملكي بما ورد في الفقرات السابِقة صورته مُرافِقة لهذا.*
*9-* *تُشكل لجنة من رئيس ديوان المظالم ومندوب عن وزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني ومندوب عن الديوان العام للخدمة المدنية ومندوب عن هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق للقيام بما يلي:*
*أ‌- * *نقل المُستشارين والمُحقِّقين العاملين في ديوان المظالم والمُعينين على درجات السلك القضائي إلى الدرجات المُقابِلة لها في نِظام ديوان المظالِم عند نفاذه.*
*ب‌-* *وضع قواعد لتصنيف المُعينين على سلم رواتب نِظام الخدمة المدنية من المُستشارين والمُحقِقين العاملين في ديوان المظالم وأعضاء مجالس الحُكم العاملين في هيئة التأديب ونقلِهم إلى درجات أعضاء الديوان ورفعِها إلى مجلِس الخدمة المدنية لإصدار قرار بشأنِها قبل نفاذ نِظام ديوان المظالم.*
*10-* *على رئيس ديوان المظالم ورئيس هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق وضع الترتيبات اللازِمة لتنفيذ ما ورد في الفقرات (3 – 4 – 5) من هذا القرار.*
*11- * يُعمل بما ورد في الفقرتين (9 – 10) اعتِباراً من تاريخ صدور هذا القرار.

ولمـا ذُكِر حُـرِّر ، ، ، 


نائب رئيس مجلس الوزرا
الرقـم: م / 15
التاريخ: 10/6/1419هـ
------------------
بعون الله تعـالى
نحن فهـد بن عبد العزيـز آل سـعود
نائب ملك المملكة العربيـة السعوديـة
بناءً على المادة السبعين من النِظام الأساسي للحُكم الصادِر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/90) وتاريخ 27/8/1412هـ.
وبناءً على المادة العشرين من نِظام مجلِس الوزراء الصادِر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/13) وتاريخ 3/3/1414هـ.
وبناءً على المادتين السابعة عشرة والثامنة عشرة من نِظام مجلِس الشورى الصادِر بالأمر الملكي رقم (أ/91) وتاريخ 27/8/1412هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على لائحة موظفي وعُمال المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية الصادِر بقرار من مجلِس الوزراء رقم (833) وتاريخ 24/11/1386هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظام تأديب الموظفين الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/7) وتاريخ 1/2/1391هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلِس الشورى رقم (56/70) وتاريخ 27/2/1419هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (124) وتاريخ 8/6/1419هـ.

رسمنا بما هو آت
أولاً –   يجوز لوزير الدِّفاع والطيران والمُفتش العام رئيس مجلِس إدارة المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية، استثناء مِن أحكام نِظام تأديب الموظفين، أن يوقِع عقوبة الفصل على أي من موظفي المؤسسة، إذا ارتكب مُخالفة تستوجب ذلك.
ثانياً –  لا توقع عقوبة الفصل الوارِدة في البند (أولاً) إلا بعد التحقيق مع الموظف كتابة من قِبل لجنة من ثلاث أعضاء يكوِّنها وزير الدِّفاع والطيران والمُفتش العام رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة يكون من بينِهم مُحقق من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق يُرشحه رئيس الهيئة، وعلى اللجنة سماع أقوال الموظف، وتحقيق دفاعُه، ويجب أن يثبَّت ذلك مع بيان الأفعال المنسوبة إليه على وجه التحديد في القرار الصادِر بالفصل أو في محضر مُرفق به.
ثالثاً –  للموظف المفصول الحق في التظلُّم أمام ديون المظالِم من قرار الفصل، وِفقاً لقواعد المُرافعات والإجراءات المُتبعة أمام ديوان المظالِم، وتبقى وظيفتُه شاغِرة حتى يُصبح قرار الفصل نهائياً.
رابعاً – على سمو نائب رئيس مجلِس الوزراء والوزراء كُلٌ فيما يخصُه تنفيذ مرسومنا هـذا.


فهد بن عبد العزيـز

قرار رقم 124 وتاريخ 8/6/1419هـإن مجلس الوزراء 
بعد الإطلاع على المُعاملة الوارِدة من ديوان رئاسة مجلِس الوزراء برقم (7/5509/ر) وتاريخ 17/4/1419هـ، المُشتمِلة على خِطاب صاحب السمو الملكي النائب الثاني لرئيس مجلِس الوزراء ووزير الدِّفاع والطيران والمُفتِش العام رقم (1/1/4/8/3/2351) وتاريخ 19/10/1412هـ، المُتضمن طلب سموه إضافة نص إلى لائحة موظفي وعُمال المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية الصادِر بقرار مجلِس الوزراء رقم (833) وتاريخ 24/11/1386هـ، يُجيز لسمو وزير الدِّفاع والطيران والمُفتش العام رئيس مجلِس إدارة المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية أو من يُفوضه توقيع عقوبة الفصل على موظفي المؤسسة، دون اللجوء إلى لجان وذلك بعد التحقيق مع الموظف، ومواجهته بما بدر مِنه، ويحق للموظف المفصول التظلُّم أمام ديوان المظالِم خِلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ قرار فصله وتبقى وظيفتُه شاغِرة حتى يُصبِح قرار الفصل نهائياً.
وبعد الإطلاع على لائحة موظفي وعُمال المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية الصادِر بقرار من مجلِس الوزراء رقم (833) وتاريخ 24/11/1386هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على نِظام تأديب الموظفين الصادِر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/7) وتاريخ 1/2/1391هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على المحضر رقم (2) وتاريخ 8/1/1414هـ، المُعد في هيئة الُخبراء.
وبعد النظر في قرار مجلِس الشورى رقم (56/70) وتاريخ 27/2/1419هـ.
وبعد الإطلاع على توصية اللجنة العامة لمجلس الوزراء رقم (322) وتاريخ 9/5/1419هـ.

يقـرر ما يلـي
*1-  * *يجوز لوزير الدِّفاع والطيران والمُفتش العام رئيس مجلِس إدارة المؤسسة العامة للخطوط الجوية العربية السعودية، استثناء مِن أحكام نِظام تأديب الموظفين، أن يوقِع عقوبة الفصل على أي من موظفي المؤسسة، إذا ارتكب مُخالفة تستوجب ذلك.*
*2-  * *لا توقع عقوبة الفصل الوارِدة في البند (أولاً) إلا بعد التحقيق مع الموظف كتابة من قِبل لجنة من ثلاث أعضاء يكوِّنها وزير الدِّفاع والطيران والمُفتش العام رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة يكون من بينِهم مُحقق من هيئة الرِّقابة والتحقيق يُرشحه رئيس الهيئة، وعلى اللجنة سماع أقوال الموظف، وتحقيق دفاعُه، ويجب أن يثبَّت ذلك مع بيان الأفعال المنسوبة إليه على وجه التحديد في القرار الصادِر بالفصل أو في محضر مُرفق به.*
*3-  * للموظف المفصول الحق في التظلُّم أمام ديون المظالِم من قرار الفصل، وِفقاً لقواعد المُرافعات والإجراءات المُتبعة أمام ديوان المظالِم، وتبقى وظيفتُه شاغِرة حتى يُصبح قرار الفصل نهائياً.

وقد أُعِد مشروع مرسوم ملكي بذلك صيغتُه مُرفقة بهـذا.


رئيس مجلس الوزراء











[1] - ألت اختِصاصات هيئة التأديب إلى ديوان المظالم وذلك بموجب (المادة الرابعة) من المرسوم الملكي رقم (م/51) وتاريخ 17/7/1402هـ، أُنظر ما صدر بشأن النِظام.

----------

